# Random BSOD, atikmpag.sys always comes up



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently upgraded my machine after using Win7 RC since this summer (which I had no issues with whatsoever). As part of the upgrade I did a clean install of Windows 7 Home Premium with upgrade media. Now I randomly get BSODs, all of which report atikmpag.sys in their read out. It has happened while I'm browsing (even during this post), watching a video online and while a map was loading in a game. Here's my system info:

Windows 7 Home Premium
x64
All the parts are new aside from a two or so year old GPU and a similarly aged PSU
Installed this past wednesday, the 17th
Intel Core i5 750
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Corsair TX650W

I've tried some things to fix this including uninstalling and reinstalling the latest catalyst drivers and using @BIOS to update to the latest BIOS. None of it seems to do anything. Googling doesn't seem to bring up any answers either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to *TSF*.

All appear to be bugcheck 0x116:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.062\021910-19780-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4ce50
Debug session time: Fri Feb 19 11:15:47.662 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:42.161
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa8003ac4010, fffff88003c91024, 0, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6024 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8003ac4010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff88003c91024, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+6024
fffff880`03c91024 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02e069c8 fffff880`050deef8 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`03ac4010 fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02e069d0 00000000`00000116 : fffffa80`03ac4010 fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgkrnl+0x5cef8
fffff880`02e069d8 fffffa80`03ac4010 : fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : 0x116
fffff880`02e069e0 fffff880`03c91024 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`03ac4010
fffff880`02e069e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`050dec02 : atikmpag+0x6024


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+6024
fffff880`03c91024 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+6024

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b68ec4f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> r
rax=fffffa8003be4010 rbx=fffffa8003ac4010 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa8003ac4010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa8003e6f000
rip=fffff80002c80f00 rsp=fffff88002e069c8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff88003c91024  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002c0f000
r11=00000000000001b5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa8006877d28 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c80f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`02e069d0=0000000000000116
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`02e069c8 fffff880`050deef8 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02e069d0 00000000`00000116 dxgkrnl+0x5cef8
fffff880`02e069d8 fffffa80`03ac4010 0x116
fffff880`02e069e0 fffff880`03c91024 0xfffffa80`03ac4010
fffff880`02e069e8 00000000`00000000 atikmpag+0x6024
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02e069c8 fffff880`050deef8 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`03ac4010 fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02e069d0 00000000`00000116 : fffffa80`03ac4010 fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgkrnl+0x5cef8
fffff880`02e069d8 fffffa80`03ac4010 : fffff880`03c91024 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : 0x116
fffff880`02e069e0 fffff880`03c91024 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`03ac4010
fffff880`02e069e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`050dec02 : atikmpag+0x6024
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03d54000 fffff880`03d92000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ef5000 fffff880`00f4c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0428a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ddb000 fffff880`03df1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01457000 fffff880`01462000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`05671000 fffff880`0567c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`01422000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`0144c000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03cbf000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Feb 02 22:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04a1e000 fffff880`05082000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Tue Feb 02 23:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04511000 fffff880`04518000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`029e0000 fffff880`029fe000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00637000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05798000 fffff880`057b5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`044dc000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d0d000 fffff880`00dcd000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00caf000 fffff880`00d0d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01520000 fffff880`01593000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03ddb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053d1000 fffff880`053df000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fe7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0523d000 fffff880`0525f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053f2000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04293000 fffff880`0449b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Oct 02 15:58:50 2009 (4AC65B7A)
fffff880`053c5000 fffff880`053d1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05082000 fffff880`05176000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`05176000 fffff880`051bc000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`057b5000 fffff880`057eb000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04a0d000 fffff880`04a1a000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`014ae000 fffff880`014c2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`05349000 fffff880`05354000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`014ae000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`017ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011bc000 fffff880`011f6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01875000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031ec000 fffff800`03235000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`051bc000 fffff880`051e0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05369000 fffff880`053c5000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`02868000 fffff880`02881000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`02881000 fffff880`02889080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`053f2000 fffff880`05400000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02918000 fffff880`029e0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`019f6000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03d9e000 fffff880`03dbc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`01419000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Oct 02 15:58:50 2009 (4AC65B7A)
fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e3c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01119000 fffff880`01139000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`03dbc000 fffff880`03dcb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0529a000 fffff880`052dd000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`017ba000 fffff880`017d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`05264200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`028eb000 fffff880`02900000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`028a7000 fffff880`028ca000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c9b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`02899000 fffff880`028a7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05289000 fffff880`05298000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0288c000 fffff880`02899000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`01182000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`044dc000 fffff880`04508000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`05788000 fffff880`05798000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`02818000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02818000 fffff880`02845000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`03e6c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03e6c000 fffff880`03e8f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01457000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04576000 fffff880`04581000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f5f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014c2000 fffff880`01520000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0187d000 fffff880`01888000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019db000 fffff880`019ed000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`0197b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c30000 fffff880`03c5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05354000 fffff880`05369000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045f2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`01075000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`019db000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`04581000 fffff880`04592000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fe000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`031ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01617000 fffff880`017ba000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`04508000 fffff880`04511000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`045bd000 fffff880`045e3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fb4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f92000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01102000 fffff880`01109000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01109000 fffff880`01119000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017d4000 fffff880`017e5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03e8f000 fffff880`03f35000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0523d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00caf000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c5f000 fffff880`03c7a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00dcd000 fffff880`00dee000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0526f000 fffff880`05289000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0455b000 fffff880`04564000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04564000 fffff880`0456d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`04576000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01182000 fffff880`011bc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02900000 fffff880`02918000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03d15000 fffff880`03d54000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`01139000 fffff880`01168000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f40000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03d92000 fffff880`03d9e000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015fc000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`0187d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`056f0000 fffff880`05788000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03fe8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03f40000 fffff880`03f6d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`05298000 fffff880`05299480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a01000 fffff880`01bfe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03f6d000 fffff880`03f7f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`045b0000 fffff880`045bd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`04592000 fffff880`045b0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`010a4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e26000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`052dd000 fffff880`052ef000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0288a000 fffff880`0288bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`051ed000 fffff880`051fe000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`052ef000 fffff880`05349000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03d15000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`051e0000 fffff880`051ed000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f9f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04518000 fffff880`04526000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04526000 fffff880`0454b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fc9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010a6000 fffff880`01102000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01593000 fffff880`015df000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01075000 fffff880`01090000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0454b000 fffff880`0455b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e42000 fffff880`00ee6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee6000 fffff880`00ef5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0428a000 fffff880`04293000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f55000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`028ca000 fffff880`028eb000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`017ef000 fffff880`017fd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04297000 fffff880`0449f000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0449f000 fffff880`044b2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
So, as you seem to have already figured out, it's most likely a video card issue. Have you ever changed the voltage settings in the system BIOS?


----------



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

I fiddled with some settings, but only after the blue screens started happening. I believe I set the QPI to 1.25 as I thought the issue at the time was my motherboard and I read a fix involved doing that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Get this Realtek Ethernet driver driver updated - 

```
Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
```
Realtek NIC Driver Downloads --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=7&PFid=10&Level=3&Conn=2

I know it seems a longshot from Ethernet to video, but stranger things have happened. Whether Ethernet in use or not, the rt64win7.sys driver is running in kernel mode.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what am I supposed to download there? I click on the 10/100/1000 Mbps link, but then it asks whether I have PCI or PCI-E, and I was under the impression I'm using integrated ethernet, not an expansion card.

I tried the Gigabyte website but the setup executables included only let me repair or remove, so I'm under the impression that it's the same version as what I have currently installed.

Thanks for the help so far, guys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

No such thing as a stupid question.... in my case, perhaps the incomplete answer w/ link was such. My apologies.

I went back and took a look at the system info in your files and your Realtek NIC reads:


```
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

Service name = RTL8167
```

I myself get to this download page, but do not see RTL8167 by name - 

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Is this the same that you downloaded?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I've removed the Realtek driver that was installed before (as running the installer you linked to only offered me the options to repair or remove my the drivers I had installed) and installed the driver you linked to. I'll see if I get any more BSODs and I'll come back here if I do.

Thanks for the help


----------



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

Got another BSOD. Once again atikmpag.sys is the culprit.


----------



## becktionary (Feb 20, 2010)

I have another update. I rolled back my Catalyst drivers to 9.12, and I've gotten another BSOD, only this time atikmdag.sys took the place of aikmpag.sys.


----------

